# windows 7 ready htpc



## nihu (Aug 9, 2009)

*how to build windows 7 ready htpc*

hi,
I want to build pc in next 10 days.My requirement is as under:
1. It should support HDDVD,BLURAY format display & encoding.
2.should support vista aero theme.
3.DDR3
4.Intel platform
5.motherboard of any make that can take care of my 1 & 2 requirement
6nvidia onboard chipset motherboard
please suggest me lowest possible price spec
Thanks!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

what is your budget. for budget HTPC, AMD has lot lot better bang for buck. and DDR3 aint cheap!!! 

First let us know your budget and then we can help you.


----------



## nihu (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Desibond!

My budget for processor, motherboard,  RAM, HDD, Cabinet is up to Rs.17,000.
Further I have kept Rs.4000 aside for entry level PCI Graphics card(directx10 supporting, with HDMI port)

I have monitor,keyboard, dvd writer,mouse,speakers of my old system,so I don't plan for that component.

I am not game lover.I want pc for WINDOWS7/VISTA AERO, SMOOTH HD & BULERAY DISC PLAY.

I can think for ddr2/ddr3 both supported motherboard & at present install ddr2. In future when ddr3 price drops I will replace it. 

If motherboard supporting both ddr2/ddr3 are costly then can I opt for G31PR Intel original motherboard? Does it sufficient for my requirement after adding PCI e Entry level graphics card?

Other friends here also are requested to help me.
Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

if you are not a game lover, here is the confi for you:

1) AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE: 5.5k
2) Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k
3) 2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz Corsair XMS2 RAM: 3k
4) Seagate sata 2 7200.12 500Gb HDD: 2.5k
5) Zebronics cabinet that you like with 500W PSU: 2k
6) ASUS Xonar Dx :4.5k

Total 20k. 780G is more than enough for blueray playback and it is better to concentrate on audio aspect. That's why I added soundcard. if you want a pure HTPC, consider this:

1) Intel E5200: 2.9k
2) Gigabyte G31 chipset based board: 2.5k
3) 2x2Gb DDR2 800MHz Corsair XMS2 RAM: 3k
4) Seagate sata 2 7200.12 500Gb HDD: 2.5k
5) Zebronics cabinet that you like with 500W PSU: 2k
6) ASUS Xonar Dx :4.5k
7) Palit 9400GT: 3k-3.5k


----------



## nihu (Aug 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if you are not a game lover, here is the confi for you:
> 
> 1) AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE: 5.5k
> 2) Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H: 4.2k
> ...


Realy THANKS! 
some que:
1.which model of gigabyte MB for 31 chipset?what is the advantage you see over Intel original MB? Why you have not suggested INTEL original motherboard?
2.with config you mentioned for Intel, smooth flow of HD VIDEO will definate?
3.GA-EG41M-US2H Gigabyte motherboard may I use?It is having 6chanel sound.so no need of sound card.please look into matter.
I think you will guide me for my clarity.
Thanks once again!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

a 9400GT is more than enough. my pick would be MSI N9400GT for 2k-2.5k. It comes with DVI, D-Sub and HDMI, which means you will have enough connectivity for a HTPC and it runs pretty cool. I always pick Gigabyte for the feature set that they offer (been using gigabyte mobos for past 9yrs).

for example check these two motherboards:

1) Intel DG31PR: 3.2k
2) Gigabyte GA-EG31M-S2: 2.6k

Gigabyte's is 600 bucks less in price, comes with UltraDurable 2 design (good for powersaving and longer life). 

Do remember that if you need a HTPC, a dedicated entry level GPU and soundcard makes lot of difference. 

for cabinet, look for slim cabinets from Zebronics. or you can also check Cooler Master's new entry level cabinet, which should be available under 2k if I am correct.


----------



## nihu (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for guidence.
Is DDR2 1066Mhz RAM available easily in market?At what price?If so I Would like to go for P31 chipset MB (Gigabyte)  as some p31 chipset MB supports 1066Mhz DDR2 RAM withoute overclocking.If DDR2 1066 will be available easily I would go for pentium dualcore E6300 2.80 Ghz processor.
Rest I have considered all yourl recommandations.
I know that i am asking too much que to you.But no dealer at my city know aboute it.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

DDR2 1066MHz is not widely available and is a bit costly. stick to 800MHz and for day to day work, you won't find much difference in speed. 

btw, Intel Released E6500K processor with unlocked multiplier for overclockers. it comes without CPU cooler. Wait for this if you want to do some overclocking. But you need to buy a good cooler (It seems this one goes beyone 4GHz when paired with a 2.5k rupee cooler)


----------



## nihu (Aug 10, 2009)

yes, getglng DDR2 1066Mhz. Is very difficult at my city.Now I have given up that idea.
You have mentioned 2*2=4gb corsair DDR2 RAM. It Is rs.1000 more costly than kingston.what are advantage I Will get when I buy corsair RAM?
should i buy dual channel architech set RAM or simple arch.?
Now, I also want to buy new DVD writer,that should be SATA or normal? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

it comes with a heatsink and hence will be more stable. Also, you will have less chance of damaging it (static charge) as the chips are shielded by the protector.


----------



## nihu (Aug 10, 2009)

what aboute Sata DVD writer? sata drive howmuch beneficial over normal drive?
you are truely genious!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

get sata writer. small cables means better airflow. no difference at all in terms of speed for sata writer when compared to pata.


----------



## nihu (Aug 10, 2009)

At my city I could not find dealer who can supply me cabinates as your brand suggestion zebronics or cooler master.Here I found dealer offering vIP, please suggest me two models best suited for gigabyte MB that you have suggested.Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

I think VIP is a decent brand. Go for something that has good airflow and option to add side fan.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Since you are not going to have any component that generates too much heat, go for cabinet that looks good and that is strong. 

any ATX mobo is compatible with any ATX cabinet and you need not worry about mobo&cabinet compatibility.


----------



## nihu (Aug 11, 2009)

512 Mb 9400 GT OR 1Gb 9400 GT Graphics card is required for my requirement?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

1gb doesn't make any difference for 9400GT card. what's the price for the two?


----------



## nihu (Aug 11, 2009)

512 mb:rs.3100
1gb rs.3600


----------



## nihu (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi,
From your various suggestion for motherboard I have finalised some.Please arrange them in best prority order so I can pick from the list.I have also given web add of respective motherboard so you can help me withoute more strain.
1. Gigabyte: GA-EG31M-S2 (rev. 2.0)   AVILABLE AT RS. 2600
   add: *www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2891

2.zotac:  nForce 610i Value         AVILABLE AT RS. 2500

 *www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=198&Itemid=227

3.ASUS:  P5KPL-AM/PS (DESIGNED FOR INDIA)     AVILABLE AT RS. 2625

  *in.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2507&l1=3&l2=11&l3=563&l4=0

4.INTEL original Dg31-PR        AVILABLE AT RS. 3300
 This MB spec you better know.

Almost price are equal it is fetures that to consider.So please help!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

there is no difference between gigabyte and asus. get the brand that you think you will be comfortable with. 

since you are opting of PCI-E graphics card, you can ignore the onboard graphics part.


----------



## nihu (Aug 12, 2009)

Now I am in final stage of selection.
1. I have to encode many time HD/DVD to various formats. 
Is dualcore 2.6ghz processor more than enough? 
or
Should I go for core2duo processor?
2. 512 mb or 1gb graphics card required?
From 512mb 9500gt or 1gb 9400gt,whichone is better in perfomance?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

Dual core is out-dated now. You will be better of with a C2D. The Intel E5200 suggested by desii is a C2D. From the 9500GT and the 9400GT, 9500GT is a better performer but for a HTPC, 9500GT is a little too much. Get the Galaxy 9400GT 512MB which passively cooled and performs decently. It hardly costs 1.8k now .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2009)

^^true.

@nihu, if you can increase your budget, go for Core2Quad+P45 chipsetbased rig. cheapest Quad I think is Q8200 (for 8.2k).


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

Q8200 + MSI P43 ? Seems good.


----------



## nihu (Aug 12, 2009)

what aboute my graphics card?
i will now go for core2duo.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

^Already told you.. a 9400GT is a best bet. Galaxy 9400GT 512MB or the Sparkle one. Even the MSI N9400GT is good. If you plan on doing some casual gaming then go for the Zotac 9500GT.


----------



## nihu (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks psychosocial & desibond.
Now as per both members suggestion for quadcore I am rethinking for upgrading my budget too!

For reducing my budet I will buy GPU in future.

But now as I am going from entrylevel pc to higher configured PC, I wish my valued pc should not become obselate when DDR3 RAM comes in main stream.I can also remember hype created when RD RAM was introduced, but in few months later it has became flop show.Considering all facts & my inncreased budget too  I would like to go for Mother Board which supports both DDR2 & DDR3.At present I will like to go with DDR2 & after reduction of DDR3 price I may upgrade my RAM.

Coment pl.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2009)

if you want to buy GPU in the future, you may have to go for AMD setup and onboard GPUs in Intel are really bad. for Intel, atleast get G43/G45.


----------



## nihu (Aug 13, 2009)

What aboute my query above for combo mother board?
If any member can suggest me DDR2 & DDR3 both supported for quadcore I can finalised.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

mobos accepting DDR2 & DDR3 were kind of failure as they were having too many issues. It's your call whether to go for DDR2 or DDR3. But DDR3 mobos price starts at around 9k for AMD and above 10k for Intel and performance DDR3 is still costly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually you cant call a PC with a quad core, DDR3 RAM and a high-end mobo a HTPC.

HTPC's are supposed to be compact, light, small, power efficient and silent.


----------



## nihu (Aug 14, 2009)

ya we cant call it htpc.


----------



## nihu (Aug 15, 2009)

Now I given up Idea for higher config.Also given up ddr3 idea.
Now I will go for pentium dualcore & 31 chipset mobo.In the same price will I get better config with any AMD processor?I really do not know about AMD processor,but heard that AMD dualcore is better perfoming than intel pentium dualcore.I know that C2D from intel is better perfoing.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

go for E5200 if you are looking for processor under 3k


----------



## nihu (Aug 16, 2009)

intel g31 original board do come in mini or micro atx form factor?
If I use smallest of above,any pci e card will go with any form factor?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

i think they are mini atx boards. what size and do you have any pcie card in mind?


----------



## nihu (Aug 16, 2009)

I have found Lenova desktop 5855 FQ at 28.5k with 2 gb ddr3.I WILL meet Local Dealer for spec.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi! 
Well, I read the whole thread and it appears to me that the thread starter is just looking for a good pc which is future proof(in layman's terms) and could play everything that he throws at it.

So, Nihu, let me suggest you something good for you. I understand that you want the latest stuff like ddr3 ram, 4 core processor and graphics card and all. But let me tell you buddy, these all things are overkill for your purpose of watching multimedia content on your HDTV(assuming that you're gonna use the htpc on a HDTV). 

Get an AMD 7750 processor for rs 3100, an Asus or gigabyte motherboard(with HDMI, DVI, VGA, optical audio out, 7.1 analog audio out, embedded ati 3200 graphics) for around rs.4000. 
2 sticks of 1gb ddr2 ram at 800fsb of any good brand like kingston, corsair or transcend...whichever is available to you easily in your locality.
get 1 TB hard disk because HTPCs are supposed to be stuffed with media. You can store all your songs, images, high def movies, DVD movies, etc etc etc.
A branded cabinet(with smps) like iball, zebronics, cooler master, etc etc...
a dvd writer or a blueray reader cum dvd writer(if you wish to play blu ray discs on hard copies instead of the downloaded ones)
a wireless multimedia  keyboard and mouse of a good company(be sure that the mouse you're getting has good battery backup else you'll be bugged up by having to change batteries in every few days)


Now, this dual core processor is enough for playing and occasionally encoding all the movies/video/files you throw at it. The graphics chipsets have advanced to a very modern stage and ATi 3200 is a real champ for HTPC's and light gaming like counter strike, NFS, etc, etc on mid settings. Ram 2gb in enough, and btw if you buy 4gb then you wont be able to use more than 3.37gb because the 32bit operating systems can only address this much. Rest will go waste unless you choose to install a 64bit OS which is highly unlikely because the compatibility issues are deal breaker. And be sure that you buy 2 sticks of 1 gb ram coz it will give you DUAL CHANNEL performance, if you just get a single stick of 2gb then it wont do the same.

here you have a good config for an HTPC, light gaming and a general purpose pc.

Item            Cost      Warranty
Processor    rs 3100     3 yrs
mobo          rs 4000     3 yrs
Ram(2*1gb)   rs 1400     3 yrs
HDD 1TB      rs 4500     5 yrs
Cab+smps    rs  1500     1 yr
DVD writer  rs  1100     3 yrs
keyb+mse    rs  1200     3 yrs
card reader rs   200       0 yrs
HDMI Cable  rs   500       0 yrs
===================
                  rs 17,500

Approx Rs 18000 and you have yourself a very nice HTPC(excluding a bluray drive) with all the modern emenities and huge storage capacity.
You can deduct the price of the components which you already have, but in my opinion it's always good to have new stuff which compliments your new setup. 

And let me be clear, if you get that Lenovo desktop, or another branded desktop then you will be paying anywhere from 30-50% extra for the same stuff which you can assemble. And not to mention the warranty, which is only 1 year standard. You can extend it, but it will again cost you a bomb. It's always better to build your own thing.

I didn't suggest an intel config because intel boards dont have decent graphics chipset for a reasonable price. AMD is a good choice, don't be bothered by foolish people who say that AMD is not good, AMD is slow or AMD heats up too much...all's crap, I am using AMD in my main desktop, HTPC and my laptop. It rocks!


Hope it helps.

Deepak


----------



## nihu (Aug 19, 2009)

wow! Good config! 
No need for add on graphics card for HDTV video & vista aero theme?


----------



## dpuk (Aug 19, 2009)

no need of the graphics card at all, this chipset is sufficient for all the HD video you need. I have an amd 3600+(1.9ghz) and an asus motherboard with ati 1200 chipset, 1 gb local dynet ram....and my setup plays HD videos smooth as butter. Don't think too much dude, just get it... 
Just buy the pc and be happy.


----------



## nihu (Aug 20, 2009)

o.k. 
Ordered AMD Platform as above config.
THANKS ALL FRIENDS!
END THE THREAD PL.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

^^arrey yaar. you ordered 7750??? 
Athlon II X2 240 is available for same price and it consumes much less power. And it is lot lot more powerful than 7750. 

See if you can change the order asap.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@dpuk, AMD 7750 should be the least preferred procesor in 3k range as E5200 and Athlon II X2 240 are available for similar price and they both beat 7750 black and blue.


----------



## nihu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for timely response.
I just telephoned my dealer to hold my order.
please tell me MB (for processor you have suggested) which supports smooth HD video playback withoute Graphics card,may be install graphics card in future.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

780G mobo should be good enough. and if your dealer can find 785G based motherboard inside 5k, go for it as it gives a bit better output for HD video playback, eats lower amount of CPU cycles.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The same mobo that I use (Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H)  is a good one. Being Ultra Durable mobo, it manager power better.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 20, 2009)

right desibond, I wan't updated on the CPU section quite a bit....thanx for updating.... Nihu, get what desiibond says, he's got a mammoth knowledge of this stuff and a heart of gold to give such advices so promptly and free. 

buy the latest proccy as it consumes less power than 7750.


----------



## nihu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you very much,desibond! you have given me knoledge of hardware.
Nobody at my small city have such updated info. Now onwards I will read all your answers to any thread.


----------



## pccrazy (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi friends,
I have 4K budget for processor.pl suggest me cpu from Intel or AMD Dualcore processor.
perfomance wise which is superior?why?
Tks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X2 240 for 3.5k and 250 for 4.3k-4.5k


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Nihu, 
AMD TRIcore phenom x3 8650 available at rs.4200 only.
Furthermore phenom X4 9650 quad core at rs.6025 only.
I will buy one from these two processor.
Nihu, have you purchased 240 dualcore as desibond suggested?what is your opinion?Among discussed,which amd processor is worth to buy?


----------



## pccrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

pl answer someone!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

@pccrazy, look for Athlon II X4 620 or 630. available for 5.5k


----------

